# Ciao a tutti



## Alessandra81 (28 Ottobre 2016)

Purtroppo, il mio matrimonio è arrivato al capolinea e non so proprio cosa fare. Ho un bambino di 4 anni e sono alla ricerca di un bravo avvocato che mi sappia consigliare come devo agire per la separazione. Sono di Selargius, quindi lo cerco di questa zona, Cagliari e dintorni. C'è qualcuno che sappia consigliarmi un avvocato bravo e non troppo costoso? Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Alessandra81 ha detto:


> Purtroppo, il mio matrimonio è arrivato al capolinea e non so proprio cosa fare. Ho un bambino di 4 anni e sono alla ricerca di un bravo avvocato che mi sappia consigliare come devo agire per la separazione. Sono di Selargius, quindi lo cerco di questa zona, Cagliari e dintorni. C'è qualcuno che sappia consigliarmi un avvocato bravo e non troppo costoso? Grazie in anticipo.


Ciao, non posso aiutarti mi spiace, presumo che farete la consensuale.


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Alessandra81 ha detto:


> Purtroppo, il mio matrimonio è arrivato al capolinea e non so proprio cosa fare. Ho un bambino di 4 anni e sono alla ricerca di un bravo avvocato che mi sappia consigliare come devo agire per la separazione. Sono di Selargius, quindi lo cerco di questa zona, Cagliari e dintorni. C'è qualcuno che sappia consigliarmi un avvocato bravo e non troppo costoso? Grazie in anticipo.


Siete entrambi d'accordo? Avete già le idee chiare sulla gestione del piccolo?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Ottobre 2016)

Alessandra81 ha detto:


> Purtroppo, il mio matrimonio è arrivato al capolinea e non so proprio cosa fare. Ho un bambino di 4 anni e sono alla ricerca di un bravo avvocato che mi sappia consigliare come devo agire per la separazione. Sono di Selargius, quindi lo cerco di questa zona, Cagliari e dintorni. C'è qualcuno che sappia consigliarmi un avvocato bravo e non troppo costoso? Grazie in anticipo.


 [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION], il caso è tuo.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION], il caso è tuo.


Spiacente amico mio costo troppo. E poi gli avvocati per la separazione si prendono dove vivi...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Riomare (30 Novembre 2016)

*come stai?*



Alessandra81 ha detto:


> Purtroppo, il mio matrimonio è arrivato al capolinea e non so proprio cosa fare. Ho un bambino di 4 anni e sono alla ricerca di un bravo avvocato che mi sappia consigliare come devo agire per la separazione. Sono di Selargius, quindi lo cerco di questa zona, Cagliari e dintorni. C'è qualcuno che sappia consigliarmi un avvocato bravo e non troppo costoso? Grazie in anticipo.


ciao alessandra, come stai?


----------

